# Drying the @%&* dog



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

How do I get her to stand still while I dry her? Even on a small table she tries to jump off and I am at my wits end. My stomach is upset and she is still wet?:frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's the havanese self-dry method. Does she run around like a maniac, too. They blow dry themselves like that. :biggrin1: Mine have to take the towels and play tug with them, also. Once they calm down a bit, then I dry and brush them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> How do I get her to stand still while I dry her? Even on a small table she tries to jump off and I am at my wits end. My stomach is upset and she is still wet?:frusty:


Well, I probably don't follow the typical grooming rules, as I sit my Hav's in my lap and blow dry them.

Once I take them out of the sink, I set them on a bathmat and put a microfiber towel over them (as they will tend to want to shake) I towel them off, then grab another microfiber towel and put it in my lap with the dog on top. They both are good at relaxing at that point, so I proceed to blow dry and comb them out. This works good for me..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I find the best thing for the ones who bolt is to do it in the bathroom and lock the door . I normally take them to the groomer but not when I am in the desert so ... 
Sometimes I give up on using a table or counter and I just sit on the floor with them and the blow dryer and blow them dry that way .. Other times I towel dry them and then we go outside and sit in the sun and I brush them while we sit on the chaise ..


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I have to blow dry Pepper on the grooming table with a restraint loop or else he's all over the place. 

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I believe in doing things the easy way....mine just runs around and air dries! He loves it and I don't lose my sanity or my religion! eace:eace:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Well, I believe in doing things the easy way....mine just runs around and air dries! He loves it and I don't lose my sanity or my religion! eace:eace:


Well Vicki...when one LIVES in 80 degree temperatures, one can do that...
As for us in the snow regions..we'd all have PUP sickles!! ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops! You're right.....well looks like you guys get to lose your sanity & your religion!:frusty::boxing:::hurt::director::help:::::Cry::kev::attention:: Sorry, I got carried away!!:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, either my DH holds him while I blow dry him or like last time: I shut the bathroom door, sit down and blow dry him from afar while he's trying to attack the air 'hitting' him, LOL. I brush him thoroughly before I bathe him and re-brush him after he's dry, don't know if that's the right way to do it though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Oops! You're right.....well looks like you guys get to lose your sanity & your religion!:frusty::boxing:::hurt::director::help:::::Cry:: Sorry, I got carried away!!:


YOU are bad! 
:evil::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Wrap a small towel around her neck and hold it with one hand like a collar. Start drying the back end first while holding her in place. This is where a stand dryer really helps. If you are calm and assertive but firm she should understand by the time you need to remove the towel and dry there. We do this all the time with "fidgiters".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love my little pet edge grooming table! (I have advertised enough that they should give me free shipping!)

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love my little pet edge grooming table! (I have advertised enough that they should give me free shipping!)
> 
> Amanda


OK! Who was the person whose dog ate their credit card??? Send that dog over..I need him to eat mine!!! (I will NOT order this table..I will not order this table!!!!) :frusty::doh::help::decision::fear::Cry::lalala: :smash:: nono:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love my little pet edge grooming table! (I have advertised enough that they should give me free shipping!)
> 
> Amanda


okokookokokoko OK!! I am just going to LOOK!!!! :evil:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a step stool where I sit with my dog on my lap and blow dry them about 80% before they chose the RLH air dry method.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

A couple of things that work for us....we have a restrainting loop and we also give breaks in between the drying to let them run around crazy like and then back to the drying, also give them a chew while you are drying them. If none of that works, you got to talk tough and tell them to sit and stay or else. 

With Missy...our baby, I put her on one of my old bathrobes and dry her, she seems to be clamer. You just got to try different things and see what works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love my little pet edge grooming table! (I have advertised enough that they should give me free shipping!)
> 
> Amanda


Oh GEEZZZZZ, Amanda..why'd you have to do this to me??? It's totally affordable...only $30!!!! (must resist..must resist!! WHERE is that credit card eating dog when I need it??) :frusty::help::help::help::frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
They get you with shipping and min orders though... watch out!!! Too bad their products are awesome!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

imamurph52 said:


> Oh GEEZZZZZ, Amanda..why'd you have to do this to me??? It's totally affordable...only $30!!!! (must resist..must resist!! WHERE is that credit card eating dog when I need it??) :frusty::help::help::help::frusty:


Diane,
You are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know what kind of a table you are using but you might be able to just get the groomers arm and hook that on your existing table. I use this to teach puppies and after one use they typically understand. I did however have one that decided he was going to do whatever HE wanted, but soon he relized I was the boss! LOL

I have found that a grooming table is worth it's weight in gold. Go get the credit card and say it is an early Christmas present for everyone, so they don't have to listen to your frustration anymore!!! LOLOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Diane,
> You are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know what kind of a table you are using but you might be able to just get the groomers arm and hook that on your existing table. I use this to teach puppies and after one use they typically understand. I did however have one that decided he was going to do whatever HE wanted, but soon he relized I was the boss! LOL
> ...


Kathy..

My current grooming table is my LAP , and the groomers arm?? Well ..it's my hand to their little Hav throats :evil: (jusssssssst kiding!) :angel:

I thougt I spent alot on my Hav's BEFORE I joined this forum...Now, I either need to take out a loan or go back to work ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I finally broke down and bought a grooming table and I LOVE it. I barely use the arm/noose thingy, but it is a bit higher than a regular table and I LOVE IT.

Its like this one:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=192

But check around locally and see if you can find one, or think about getting an arm for an existing table, OR the one Amanda has! The possiblities are endless  I also bought a hands free dryer that clips on the table and that thing is wonderful! I usually still use my warmer/Sharper Image one, but that's usually to speed things up at the end. lol

Today is bath day, BTW!

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Yesterday was bath day here and if I hadn't left my camera on a bus last month, never to be seen again, I'd have taken pictures of the little puff ball. I hold her in my lap while I dry her. My older dogs fight with her about who gets to be mom's 'spa puppy'. They are dogs after my own heart - they love to be pampered!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I finally broke down and bought a grooming table and I LOVE it. I barely use the arm/noose thingy, but it is a bit higher than a regular table and I LOVE IT.
> 
> Its like this one:
> 
> ...


Oh, come on Kara...I made it though an ENTIRE night without ordering Amanda's table! Now you dangle an even more expensive one in front of my morning eyeballs!! UGH!!! Is this a plot?? :frusty:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

One quick question - is the grooming table one that collapses and can be put away .. I have more than enough clutter in the what has now become the dog's room ..
I know a lot of you like a well groomed professional look - we are much more casual but I dod not want them to get matted ..
my friends groom their Bichon on their lap - they have done it since he was a puppy .. Cosmo is much more the squiggly one - just too busy to do that right now ..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> One quick question - is the grooming table one that collapses and can be put away .. I have more than enough clutter in the what has now become the dog's room ..
> I know a lot of you like a well groomed professional look - we are much more casual but I dod not want them to get matted ..
> my friends groom their Bichon on their lap - they have done it since he was a puppy .. Cosmo is much more the squiggly one - just too busy to do that right now ..


You can get portable grooming tables that will fold down easily, you can get a ringside grooming table that is smaller and lighter, or you can get the thing Amanda has that sits on top of any table or counter. Lot's of choices to help make it easier for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm...It *can* fold to be put away, but it would kinda be a pain since it came with a free basket that goes under it, and I would have to take off the arm and the blow dryer arm. A ringside table would probably be better for storage purposes!

Diane!!!!!! LOL ound: I was using a cheap old' folding table for months and then I got DRAWN in to getting a *real* table ON THIS FORUM!!!!!!! haha. They suckered me in too! heh.

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just put my guys on the bed. I sit there and put them right in front of me and dry them. 

I do have one of those hair dryer holder thingys that I love, but no place to put it yet. My grooming table is currently being used to store a bunch of junk. 

Today is bath day here too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I just put my guys on the bed. I sit there and put them right in front of me and dry them.
> 
> I do have one of those hair dryer holder thingys that I love, but no place to put it yet. My grooming table is currently being used to store a bunch of junk.
> 
> Today is bath day here too.


Melissa...We- B-on the same page! (just add one glass of good wine to that)

I think that these other ladies are in the undercover sales biz...:spy::evil::spy:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Undercover sales agents? LOL Nahhh!

I couldn't do the bed, well.. I "could", but I'd probably have to wash the sheets because I do alot of trimming (feet/pads/nails) and then I hit an occasional mat. I'm afraid I would get alot of Hair on the bed. Although...it sounds pretty darn comfortable! lol

I can see me and Guch taking a nap!zzzzzzzzzzz 

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Kara... I put a big beach towel down first.. I also use a comforter (that is for the dogs) with a sheet on top for sleeping and when guests come, I break out my nice bed comforter.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Katrina, either my DH holds him while I blow dry him or like last time: I shut the bathroom door, sit down and blow dry him from afar while he's trying to attack the air 'hitting' him, LOL. I brush him thoroughly before I bathe him and re-brush him after he's dry, don't know if that's the right way to do it though...


This is what is happening with us. I comb her out before I bathe her then towel dry her (we are still in the bathroom. Then I try to dry her while she does RLH in the bathroom. I have used a small table but she tries to jump off. I do not have a arm attachment maybe I need one. Her hair is getting to long to let her completely air dry it matts up. Last night she had to go do no.2 right in the middle she tried outside but since she was still wet she got too cold. She came back in then when warm went in the hall way. UGH My DD finally got her back in the bathroom and finished her. But this is driving me insane. She will NOT stay in my lap while I dry her she just howls.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom King said:


> Wrap a small towel around her neck and hold it with one hand like a collar. Start drying the back end first while holding her in place. This is where a stand dryer really helps. If you are calm and assertive but firm she should understand by the time you need to remove the towel and dry there. We do this all the time with "fidgiters".


I will give this a try next time. Thanks


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love my little pet edge grooming table! (I have advertised enough that they should give me free shipping!)
> 
> Amanda


I have looked at this one several times. Perhaps I should do more than look.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I do all the nails/pads/cutting outside on the porch. On the bed, I just lay down a big towel and we sit there and dry. The more you do it, whatever your method, the more they get used to it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Diane,
> You are cracking me up!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know what kind of a table you are using but you might be able to just get the groomers arm and hook that on your existing table. I use this to teach puppies and after one use they typically understand. I did however have one that decided he was going to do whatever HE wanted, but soon he relized I was the boss! LOL
> ...


That is a good possibility it is the reason I haven't purchased the little pink one I can't make up my mind. Since I also have a chow mix I am leaning toward the arm and my existing table. PLUS I have told my husband I want something for Christmas to help with the situation.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I think if I had a hands free dryer plus the regular one it would speed things up also. HMMMM I will work on this now that I am calmer. 

THANK you ALL for your help and suggestions.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I shut the bathroom floor and the kid's and I sit on the floor with the dryer. Safer that way for all of us.


----------

